# Malt Angel's has a little boy



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

And oh my heavens he's cute! I met him when I got my little girl and he is such a little love. So sweet! I hope someone snatches this cutie pie right up and gives him a fantastic home. 

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: i am sure he will have a home very soon.. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree, he will have a new home very soon!!!! He's a cutie!!!!


----------



## Jen Jen (Nov 3, 2008)

It is so funny to see your post! I am actually the one who got the little Malt Angel guy on Halloween! So, do you have a Malt Angel too?? You are right! He IS so cute! Much cuter in person also! Sheila (his breeder) was great, and flew him to my airport! How great is that?? I could tell she really loved her little dogs, and I was so thankful I got to meet her! Our little guy is so happy, healthy, and SMART! Almost housebroken, too. He has a wonderfully sweet disposition, and the cutest little face. OK... I will stop with the bragging for now! :biggrin: I have not posted an introduction yet, but I will go do that now. I just saw your post, and had to respond! Now, over to the Intro section...

Ta, Ta for now! Jennifer

And oh my heavens he's cute! I met him when I got my little girl and he is such a little love. So sweet! I hope someone snatches this cutie pie right up and gives him a fantastic home. 

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/Puppies/index.htm
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I already replied to your into, but I want to say again that I'm so excited that your here! Toby (really cute name by the way) is such a little love bug. I just absolutely fell for him when I met him. He was so full of kisses and just wanted to be close by. He was thrilled when I sat down on the floor with him and just wiggled and wagged his tail and showered me with puppy kisses. I was in heaven! Pixie was in the room with us too and she was just as sweet as him. Between the two of them, I felt like I was knee deep in puppies and couldn't have been happier. It was hard to leave without them both and I've wondered a few times if he'd been taken to a new home yet.

I actually have two malt angel babies. I brought Jazz home and then later mentioned to Sheila that I might like to get another in the future. She told me about Pixie and Toby and I decided to go meet them. And that was that. Jazz and Pixie got along so well that I just couldn't leave without her and I don't regret it for a moment. 

I'm so thirlled that you joined this site!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome, you have a beautiful little boy.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is a darling little boy........such a cute picture. There are several on here that have such darling little babies......Welcome!!!! We want to see him grow!!!!


----------

